# Suggest PSU compatible with UPS



## digibrush (Sep 25, 2014)

My current Pc specs are:

i5 3450(no overclocking)
B75M-D3H Gigabyte Motherboard
3 sticks of 2 Gb Ram
R7 250 GFX card
1TB HDDx2 500Gb x1
6 USB device(Mouse+ Kbd+Ext HDD+2 Drawing tablet+Scanner)
6 LED 120mm fan
1 DVD Writer
PSU 460W Real Power Pro of Cooler Master(3+ years old)
UPS APC 600VA(6 months old)

I do graphic design most of the time and Playing games or watching movie sometimes.

I calculate today with 'eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Lite' and It shows I need 453W PSU(I don't know I trust this calculation or not). I like to add ASUS SOUND CARD XONAR DX and another 4 Gb ram stick and a 2TB HDD soon.

Is Seasonic S12II-520 is enough for me? Can I use this with UPS APC 600VA?  

Thanks.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 26, 2014)

Is your existing PSU giving you any trouble? I don't think you need more powerful PSU for that config.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 26, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Is your existing PSU giving you any trouble? I don't think you need more powerful PSU for that config.



Thanks for your answer . 

No, don't have any trouble.

Just I'm not sure after adding  :   *PCIE sound card/4GB Ran(1stick)/2TB HDD*    it will be sufficient or not.

So, 460W is enough for the *whole config*, is that right?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 26, 2014)

HDD & RAM are barely of any load. Go for it. Major Power Hogs are CPU & GPU. Rest of the things utilize very little power.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 26, 2014)

Got it, Thanks .


----------

